# chain letters



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know what the equivalent name is for the computer version but I have received 2 this week from forum members.I have not sent on 15 copies to other people,infact I have deleted them instantly .I don't care what the content is bad or good I don't agree with them.They are anxiety causing rubbish and I would appreciate it if people didn't pass them on to me.Here end'th the sermon :x


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

They annoy the pee out of me and I cant believe people pass them on :roll: Sorry but grr
Ive had a lot of hacking into my accounts and doing these recently so I hope none were from "me"!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no it wasn't you and obviously if its not deliberate thats ok anyway. I wasn't struck dead in my sleep for deleting these messages either :roll: tut.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't stand them and also delete them without even reading them, even ones which are going to "change your life" :lol:


----------

